# 1028 LXE opinions and what to look for



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

I am going to look at a used Powermax 1028 LXE that I found on CL the other day and was looking to get opinions on that machine and possible issues to look for.

I have already figured out that the Techumseh is not well liked around here but i would have no problem re-powering it with a Briggs if and when the time came.

I don't know what year the machine is yet. And it is admittedly more machine than I really need (current is a 1980 5-24 re-powered w/Briggs 8hp) but the price seems reasonable (under $600) for a machine that had to go $1500-1700 when new.

So, my questions...

Thoughts on this machine good and bad?

Any problems to look for?

Does the price seem reasonable?

Thanks in advance for any and all input.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

It would help if you knew the year and a pic if possible and don't worry about Tecumsehs for a long time they were the only thing going on snow blowers and a lot of them worked for 30 to 40 years and still running today. Though some were prone throwing a rod but most of the time was due to not having proper care like oil change and also if overreved.
If you go ahead with the purchase switch to 5-30 synthetic or any other snow blowers.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

go 4 it.


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. But, it looks like I am out of the market. As I noted elsewhere, I fixed my 8-24 this morning. Turns out the bolt for the reverse drive disc was MIA. 

So, unless I decide I really need to upgrade I will be passing on the 1028.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

wfd44 said:


> Thanks for the replies. But, it looks like I am out of the market. As I noted elsewhere, I fixed my 8-24 this morning. Turns out the bolt for the reverse drive disc was MIA.
> 
> So, unless I decide I really need to upgrade I will be passing on the 1028.


Well now....seems a bit dangerous around here leaving it open ended like that 😜 Ha! Of course you need the 1028! Great machines, great power, wider swath.....heck, grill a steak on the muffler to kick up a notch  you can never have too much snowblower - unless it's 30" or more and/or is Red and rhymes with Ronda.....even then...do it!  

Can't go wrong with toro. In all seriousness. You have to look at the age of the two units, if your old one is old....sometimes it's better selling it when it's running well and upgrade a few years. 

Something to think on.


----------

